# anyone selling a 510 wagon? (CA)



## jojo562 (Jul 20, 2007)

i reside in the LA area of california... and i have been on search for a decent daily driving 510 wagon. theres a few out here, but most of them are chopped up and are made up of a bunch of random parts. im into the classic originalty of the car. any sellers out there?


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

I like those too! I usually search Collector Car Trader :: Buy and Sell Antique Cars, Classic Cars, Muscle Cars and fill in the main search info. I believe I've seen some in CA in the past on there. Good luck.


----------



## nizmo510 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just picket up one last week.
There's 1 more for the same guy I got my wagon.
It's in Northern Cal if your interested.


----------

